# Gravely Covertable 10



## IDOXLR8 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all! New on this forum Bye, I'm a heavy equipment mechanic for Coca-Cola and have a Gravely Convertable 10 with a wiring issue. The wire harness is repairable but need to know the correct ignition switch and a detailed color wire diagram to correct the disabled charging system and correct the ignition system as well. This has a Kohler engine with a breakless ignition system. If any one can help I would appreciate it, AL.


----------



## IDOXLR8 (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of the back of a original ignition switch for a Gravely 1970 convertable 10? I need to see the pin location showing G-R-S-B-I. This unit has breakless ignition, thanks, AL.


----------



## IDOXLR8 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a (1970) Gravely Convertable 10 with a Kohler K-241 engine, breakless ignition, 10 amp charging system and need to correctly install the wire harness. The ignition pig tail has been replaced and not correctly. If I had a picture or diagiam showing the ignition switch and the location of the I,R,B,S,G (the G terminal is grounded to the switch housing). The 4 wires going to the switch wire colors are red, white, orange, black w/s. Thanks, AL.


----------



## IDOXLR8 (Dec 30, 2012)

IDOXLR8 said:


> I have a (1970) Gravely Convertable 10 with a Kohler K-241 engine, breakless ignition, 10 amp charging system and need to correctly install the wire harness. The ignition pig tail has been replaced and not correctly. If I had a picture or diagiam showing the ignition switch and the location of the I,R,B,S,G (the G terminal is grounded to the switch housing). The 4 wires going to the switch wire colors are red, white, orange, black w/s. Thanks, AL.


I figured this would had been a easy one? AL.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you have the owners manual with the wiring diagram?

Look at gravelymanuals.com if you don't 

the nomenclature of the switch letters are:
I = ignition
R=Regulator
B= Battery
S=Starter Solenoid
G=Ground


----------



## DougM (Sep 19, 2010)

Dear Sir,

I have attached an illustrated parts list for a Convertible 10. A wiring diagram is on page 9. I hope this helps you with your problem. If you need any additional manuals, go the the Gravely Tractor Club web site. They have manuals listed under the Resource tab.


----------

